# Fleischmann's active dry yeast



## GetMeTheBigKnife (Oct 23, 2004)

I am baking tonight and noticed my yeast expired in April 02 - can I still use it?  I just bought it yesterday from a small local grocer.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 23, 2004)

stick it some warm water.  If it still fizzes, it's probably OK.


----------



## GetMeTheBigKnife (Oct 23, 2004)

its just a goofy apple recipe, so I will try.  Thanks for responding so fast.  I've had this itch for baking for a while now...makes me happy deep in the soul.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree with mudbug.  Give it a shot.  It should work, but some of the yeast in the packet has very likely died.  Worst case is it won't work well, so feed it with 115-degree (F) water, add a 1/2 tsp. of sugar and see what happens in five minutes. 

If you happened to get two packages (or three) sealed together in a strip, all with the same 02 expiration date, I'd use at least two....if the proofing test doesn't bubble like the dickens.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 23, 2004)

GetMeTheBigKnife said:
			
		

> I am baking tonight and noticed my yeast expired in April 02 - can I still use it?  I just bought it yesterday from a small local grocer.



It will not hurt you GMTBK nothing will raise.  However, I had a similar situation and used twice the amount.  But with that date, and having just purchased it I would exchange it.


----------

